# Backpacking with Dogs?



## hikeswithdogs (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm embarking on a cross-country trip with my dog and looking to do some backpacking along the way. Since I'm not limited by state, this question goes out to all of you:

Where have you gone backpacking that allows dogs, and is a good, multi-day hike for people as well?

Thanks!!
Brenda


----------



## Angus (Oct 18, 2009)

NH State parks do not allow dogs -even leashed although they are more forgiving when you need to cross a state park to get to federal land (i.e. franconia notch). 

given the terrain, I think just about any trail in NE is fine for dogs - at least from a water perspective - some may be too steep/bouldered for ascent or descent.

on the other hand, although my experience is limited, western state hikes can be pretty brutal on dogs from perspective of terrain chewing up paws and limited water. I was in high Uintas (Utah Mt) and it just beat the crap out of a friends dog - an experience hound.

good luck/be safe


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 19, 2009)

I live in the ADK's.  Dogs are allowed but need to be leashed.   Usually when the vegatation starts to change into the high country I put him on the leash.   The rangers are pretty tolerant of dogs not on leashes on lower elevations but I would not flaunt it in there face.


----------

